

What happens when you break your site’s daily usage record… by 10x?  (Fundfill) - jbalfantz
http://jbalfantz.wordpress.com/2013/10/10/what-happens-when-you-break-your-sites-daily-usage-record-by-10x/
A retrospective on what happens when your site suddenly gets loads of traffic.  Are you prepared?  Here&#x27;s what went right and what didn&#x27;t with Fundfill&#x27;s biggest day.
======
jbalfantz
You might remember our website problems from this HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6522973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6522973)

